# Je doute que je fasse de beaux rêves



## Kekepop

Bonsoir tous, 

L'autre jour je parlais à un ami sur skype et on a fini par avoir des doutes à cause d'une phrase que j'avais écrite. 

J'étais sur le point d'aller me coucher et donc comme le bon ami qu'il est, il m'a dit de faire de beaux rêves... Mais, le lendemain, j'avais rendez-vous chez le dentiste alors je lui ai dit "_je doute que je fasse de beaux rêves_." 

Il m'a dit qu'il ne pensait pas que ça soit correct. Il m'a expliqué que, selon la règle générale, on emploierait une construction infinitive puisque le sujet est le même. _*je* doute que *je* fasse de beaux rêves_. Je sais que c'est vrai, mais dans ma tête, "_je doute de faire de beaux rêves_ était bizarre. Je sais aussi qu'on fait la même chose avec d'autres verbes, et avec douter, la construction infinitive me paraissait bizarre, alors je l'ai écrite comme ça...

Il était allé demander à un francophone et ce francophone a dit que "je doute de faire de beaux rêves ce soir" sonnait mieux, mais je ne suis toujours pas d'accord. 

Pour moi, il y a 3 façons différentes de l'écrire, soit: 

_Je doute que je fasse de beaux rêves ce soir_,

_Je doute de faire de beaux rêves ce soir_, ou

_Je doute que je ferai de beaux rêves ce soir_ - même si celle-là ne serait pas correcte grammaticalement. 

Alors ma question est simplement : est-ce ma que phrase (_je doute que je fasse de beaux rêves ce soir_) vous choque ? La diriez-vous avec la construction infinitive ? Ou si les deux sont également possibles, y a-t-il une nuance spécifique ? 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## hual

Bonsoir

À mon avis, votre phrase avec _que + subj._ est tout à fait correcte. Personnellement, je n'emploierais pas l'infinitif.


----------



## pointvirgule

Je doute...
_Je doute de réussir._ ← pas de problème
_Je doute de faire de beaux rêves._ ← ça ne me rentre pas dans la tête, sans que je puisse dire pourquoi. 
_Je doute que je fasse de beaux rêves._ ← me paraît plus naturel, sans que je puisse dire pourquoi.


----------



## Chimel

Pour moi aussi, la phrase avec le subjonctif est à la fois correcte et naturelle.


----------



## zulie31

L'expression qui me vient le plus naturellement et donc qui me semble la plus correcte est celle-ci : Je doute de faire de beaux rêves.
Par contre si je parlais de quelqu'un d'autre, j'utiliserai le subjonctif : Je doute qu'il fasse de beaux réves.
La proposition : "Je doute que je fasse de beaux rêves" me semble fausse mais cela peut venir du fait que cette tournure est peu utilisée par chez moi.

Alors si je tente avec une autre phrase mais la meme tournure, c'est pareil :
Je doute que j'y arrive : ça ne sonne pas bien, c'est incorrect selon moi
Je doute d'y arriver : ça me convient
Je doute qu'il y arrive : ça me convient également mais c'est d'une autre personne que je parle.

Je vais tenter de trouver une explication sur internet, je regrette de ne pas avoir ma bible de la grammaire française sous la main !!


Bien, j'ai trouvé :

http://www.fsj.ualberta.ca/griff98/3-9-1.htm


Sur ce site, il est dit:


Le subjonctif exprime un souhait, une possibilité ou un doute. Il est généralement utilisé dans la proposition subordonnée, suivant certains verbes ou certaines conjonctions. 


Il existe trois emplois du subjonctif: 

après certains verbes de volonté, d'émotion ou de doute, et certains verbes impersonnels
après certaines conjonctions (prochaine page grammaticale)
utilisé seul (prochaine page grammaticale)
Remarque importante: le verbe de la subordonnée est à l'infinitif plutôt qu'au subjonctif pour les verbes personnels, si le sujet de la proposition subordonnée est le même que celui de la principale.

Structures à éviter ----> Structures correctes 
Je suis triste que j'aie perdu ce concours.----> Je suis triste d'avoir perdu ce concours. 
Je veux que je vienne. ----> Je veux venir.
Vous viendrez avant que vous partiez. ---> Vous viendrez avant de partir. 
Elle doute qu'elle puisse y passer -----> Elle doute pouvoir y passer. 


Donc : "Je doute que je fasse de beaux réves" est incorrect


----------



## itka

En France (c'est sans doute différent en Belgique et au Québec) on emploie l'infinitif au lieu du subjonctif quand les sujets des deux verbes représentent la même personne.
_Je doute de faire de beaux rêves._


----------



## Kekepop

Je parle le français de France et j'ai remarqué qu'il y a au moins un français qui est d'accord avec ma phrase.. Je connais bien la règle pour l'infinitif si les deux personnes représentent la même personne.. c'est juste que "Je doute de faire de beaux rêves" me paraissait bizarre.. 

Pensez-vous que ça pourrait être à cause du français "courant" ?
Je veux dire que, depuis un certain temps, je n' "étudie" pas le français, je le parle. Je sais qu'on n'arrête jamais d'apprendre mais je pense que vous comprendrez ce que je veux dire... Donc est-ce possible que cette "tournure" soit rentrée dans ma tête à cause des phrases (similaires à la mienne) que j'ai vues ?

Je ne suis pas natif, mais quand on parle une langue assez, on développe un instinct quand même... j'ai peut-être besoin d'intervenir et de changer cet instinct.. 

Merci à tous pour vos réponses !


----------



## tilt

Je suis surpris que personne n'ait eu la même réaction que moi devant ce fil, jusqu'à présent.

Dans _Je doute de faire de beaux rêves_, ce qui me gène, ce n'est pas l'infinitif, mais le _de_ !
Pour ma part, j'aurais dit _Je doute faire de beaux rêves_, sans l'ombre d'un... doute.


----------



## itka

tilt said:


> Je suis surpris que personne n'ait eu la même réaction que moi devant ce fil, jusqu'à présent.
> 
> Dans _Je doute de faire de beaux rêves_, ce qui me gène, ce n'est pas l'infinitif, mais le _de_ !
> Pour ma part, j'aurais dit _Je doute faire de beaux rêves_, sans l'ombre d'un... doute.


Alors là... Tilt... (bonjour Tilt ! ) J'avoue n'avoir jamais vu le verbe "douter" employé transitivement. Pour moi, il est toujours suivi de la préposition "de".
On doute *de* quelque chose et non "quelque chose"... 
Enfin, tu me fais douter... Il y a peut-être des régions où ça se dit, mais je ne crois pas qu'on puisse l'accepter en français standard...


----------



## zulie31

Il faut savoir qu'à l'oral, il n'est pas rare de faire beaucoup plus de fautes de grammaire et de lexique que l'on ne le croit. C'est normal, on construit ses phrases en même temps que l'on pense à ce que l'on a l'intention de dire. Et parfois, on commence avec une tournure et on finit avec une autre ... A l'oral, ça peut aller car nous ne pouvons pas passer notre temps à nous reprendre pour ne pas embrouiller les personnes avec qui l'on parle.

Mais, j'ai envie de dire que ce que tu entends, même si c'est un natif qui s'exprime, peut-être faux! Je veux dire : combien de fois j'entends dirent "les gens croyent" alors que l'ont doit dire "les gens croient". Je sais que cette personne va dire "les gens croyent" car elle a entendu cette tournure toute sa vie!! Et franchement, je ne me sens pas de reprendre une personne sur cela car je dois également avoir de mauvaises habitudes de langage à l'oral. Par exemple dans le sud de la france, nous avons tendance à dire : "Le manteau à Paul" au lieu de "Le manteau de paul". De plus, tu peux dire à des personnes qu'elles conjuguent mal, elles te diront que tu as tort !

Je pense qu'il est important de bien s'exprimer, surtout en France. C'est culturel, historique ! Je ne sais pas comment dire. Je sais seulement qu'une mauvaise expression est mal vue ! Et ce forum est vraiment un moyen trés pratique pour s'améliorer. Cependant, je pense que les gens sont plus laxistes avec les personnes dont la langue maternelle n'est pas le français. Surtout, si eux même apprennent une langue étrangère. C'est vraiment difficile de maîtriser une autre langue, déjà que l'on ne maitrise jamais complètement la sienne !


----------



## Kekepop

Je suis tout à fait d'accord zulie31. A l'oral, ce qu'on dit, eh bien, c'est ce qu'on dit ! 
Bien que ce soit important de parler correctement, je crois que ce qui est *vraiment* essentiel, c'est qu'on se comprenne. Ce qu'on entend pendant toute sa vie ne change pas simplement parce qu'on dit que c'est pas correct. Il y a des choses que je dis en anglais que presque personne d'autre ne dit. J'ai tendance à dire _I clane_, bien que le mot clane n'existe pas du tout.

Je pense que ce forum aide beaucoup de gens aussi, et vu le nombre de francophones qui m'ont aider et qui m'aident encore à apprendre le français, je veux faire ma part aussi ! Alors je passe un peu de temps à répondre aux questions ici, et d'en poser de temps en temps.

Je compatis beaucoup avec les étrangers qui apprennent l'anglais, je sais ce que c'est très dur et de plus, je ne pourrais pas l'enseigner, je me demande bien ce qu'ils doivent endurer avec ça... et tu as raison, une maîtrise parfaite d'une langue n'existe pas, on peut toujours s'améliorer et on n'arrête jamais d'apprendre ! 

-*tilt* - je n'y avais même pas pensé..est-ce peut-être une autre mauvaise habitude que de dire "douter de" ? Je ne crois pas, mais puisque ça t'étonne, c'est bien possible !

J'ai l'impression que mon fil sur le doute n'a causé que des doutes ! 
Mais merci bien pour vos réponses si profondes et cette discussion amicale


----------



## Chimel

Il me semble que le choix entre les deux possibilités est plus une question d'élégance que de correction grammaticale au sens strict.

Il est certain que, en Belgique comme au Québec ou ailleurs, personne ne dit "Je veux que je vienne" ou "Vous viendrez avant que vous partiez". 

Mais dans la phrase proposée ici, le subjonctif ne me choque pas, pour une raison que, comme Point Virgule, j'ai du mal à expliquer. Peut-être est-ce une réaction purement subjective et erronée.

Tilt: j'ai eu au départ la même réaction que toi, mais comme on ne dit pas non plus "*Je doute réussir", je me suis dit que le _de_ était indispensable. Mais sans cela, j'aurais aussi eu tendance à dire "Je doute faire de beaux rêves". Une autre réaction subjective et erronée?

Décidément, voilà une petite phrase anodine qui pose bien des problèmes...


----------



## tilt

(bonjour Itka !)


itka said:


> J'avoue n'avoir jamais vu le verbe "douter" employé transitivement. Pour moi, il est toujours suivi de la préposition "de".
> On doute *de* quelque chose et non "quelque chose"...
> Enfin, tu me fais douter... Il y a peut-être des régions où ça se dit, mais je ne crois pas qu'on puisse l'accepter en français standard...


Pourtant _Je doute que... _est bel et bien un emploi transitif direct !
Mais je reconnais que c'est une forme différente de celle que j'ai proposée.

La phrase _Je doute faire de beaux rêves _m'est venue spontanément, sans même que l'idée qu'elle puisse être incorrecte ne m'effleure. Force m'est pourtant de constater que les manuels de grammaire n'en parlent pas. J'avoue que je ne m'étais jamais posé la question avant. 

Reste que quelques recherches sur Google me montrent que même si la tournure est incorrecte, je ne nage pas en pleine science-fiction non plus :

_Je doute de faire_ -> 153 occurrences
_Je doute faire _-> 122 occurrences

_Je doute de pouvoir _-> 477 occurrences
_Je doute pouvoir _-> 465 occurrences

_Je doute de réussir _-> 184 occurrences
_Je doute réussir _-> 105 occurrences


----------



## Maître Capello

Il faut se rappeler que _douter_ était jadis transitif et que ce tour subsiste dans _douter que_ + <proposition>, ainsi que _douter_ + <infinitif>.

Quant à la proposition subordonnée avec le même sujet au lieu d'une infinitive, il faut savoir que l'infinitive est parfois obligatoire, parfois facultative, parfois inusitée. Dans le cas qui nous occupe, les deux constructions sont possibles.

_Il ne doutait pas  qu’il y serait accepté_ (Montherlant, _Célibataires_, p. 293).
_M. D’Amorotz […] ne douta point qu’il se trouvait en face d’un coup de dés  prodigieux de la Fortune_ (Jammes, _Janot-poète_, p. 229).


----------



## Kekepop

Merci Maître Capello


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> Il faut se rappeler que _douter_ était jadis transitif et que ce tour subsiste dans _douter que_ + <proposition>, ainsi que _douter_ + <infinitif>.


Heureux de te l'entendre dire !
Du coup, je ne doute plus pouvoir employer cette tournure, que je trouve nettement plus élégante que _douter de + <infinitif>_.


----------



## pointvirgule

itka said:


> En France (*c'est sans doute différent en Belgique et au Québec*) on emploie l'infinitif au lieu du subjonctif quand les sujets des deux verbes représentent la même personne.


Les règles de la grammaire française sont les mêmes dans toute la francophonie, itka.  La question n'est pas là.


----------



## Nicomon

Moi aussi, je serais portée à utiliser le subjonctif avec « _je doute_ ». Mais en fait, je crois que je dirais plus spontanément : 
_Ça m'étonnerait que je fasse..._ qui est peut-être une tournure québécoise? 

Est-ce que cette solution « passerait » en France (disons... en langage familier) ou diriez-vous toujours : _Je serais étonnée de faire? _


----------



## Kekepop

Je vois _ça m'étonnerait que..._ tout le temps en français (et je parle à beaucoup de français) 

J'avoue, cette phrase est mieux lol 

Merci !


----------



## tilt

Nicomon said:


> Mais en fait, je crois que je dirais plus spontanément :
> _Ça m'étonnerait que je fasse..._ qui est peut-être une tournure québécoise?
> 
> Est-ce que cette solution « passerait » en France (disons... en langage familier)


Ça m'étonnerait beaucoup que cette phrase choque qui que ce soit en France !


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> Ça m'étonnerait beaucoup que cette phrase choque qui que ce soit en France !


   Merci, tilt.


----------

